# Differenza Xboxlive PsStore



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2013)

Allora ieri sera la mia amata ps3 va in ylod diventando un costoso soprammobile ... Oggi riprendo la mia xbox. 360 dal cassetto vendo fifa 13 e lo compro per xbox con l abbonamento... Bene... Non avrei mai pensato di dire che su xbox il gioco è mille volte meglio ... Per non parlare dell online...

È un altro gioco


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2013)

Mah FIFA 13 a me sembra una porcheria su qualunque console. Per quanto riguarda l'online io aggiungerei "...e ci mancherebbe!". Xbox Live è un servizio a pagamento, che funzioni bene è il minimo.


----------



## cris (12 Luglio 2013)

2,50 euro al mese costa il live, li vale tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2013)

Ma assolutamente...ma sono rimasto sorpreso anche dalla consolle.. ovviamente non avevo mai giocato allo stesso gioco su tutte e due... fifa13 su xbox è un altro gioco...ma lo dico da amante della ps3.. è completamente un altra cosa.. mille volte meglio ... piu veloce piu scattante .. piu preciso... piu " tecnico " ... per non parlare dell online.. che non lagga manco a morire.. ed è come se giocassi il locale.. 

veramente complimenti alla Microzoz.. non e avrei mai pensato di dire una cosa del genere ahhaha


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Luglio 2013)

benvenuto nel club degli ex playstation passati ad xbox.. e come il passaggio da pes a fifa.. fifa è brutto xbox fa schifo.. poi li provi e capisci che è tutta un'altra storia


----------



## esjie (12 Luglio 2013)

e pensare che stavo meditando di cambiare per la prossima generazione


----------



## Miro (13 Luglio 2013)

La quasi totalità dei giochi multipiatta gira meglio su Xbox.
Per quanto riguarda il live, beh non c'è proprio competizione  specie ora che anche Microsoft ha indetto il *Game with Gold*.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> La quasi totalità dei giochi multipiatta gira meglio su Xbox.
> Per quanto riguarda il live, beh non c'è proprio competizione  specie ora che anche Microsoft ha indetto il *Game with Gold*.



PS Plus non ha nulla da invidiare ad Xbox Live
Ed il Games with Gold è una grandissima c.a.g.a.t.a rispetto alla stessa offerta che fa il Plus, di gran lunga superiore. Ma proprio di molto, non di poco. Anzi non di molto, di moltissimo. 
E per quanto riguarda i giochi multipiatta ti posso anche dare ragione, ma quello non è un problema di console ... ma un problema di chi i giochi li fa.
Altrimenti non mi spiegherei esclusive come The Last of Us, Uncharted, God of War etc etc, superiori a quelle Microsoft (le esclusive PS3 in generale sono migliori di quelle XBox, con una varietà di titoli molto più ampia).
Il titolo del topic è sbagliato. Il paragone bisogna farlo tra il Plus ed il Live (due servizi a pagamento), non tra lo Store ed il Live, e stupirsi che quello a pagamento è migliore di quello gratuito ... ci mancherebbe pure.
A proposito, è già stato detto che Microsoft aumenterà i prezzi dei prodotti sul live? No perchè passare dai points alla valuta reale, questo significa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2013)

Ok ammettiamo che il paragone sia sbagliato però ... Onestamente lo stesso gioco su xbox è una bomba.. E non lo avrei mai immaginato


----------



## Miro (14 Luglio 2013)

Se tutti i programmatori si sono lamentati dell'architettura PS3 significa che sono tutti incapaci? o forse che probabilmente PS3 è stata progettata coi piedi? tanto è vero che Cerny in ogni intervista che fa non perde occasione di dire che PS4 è stata costruita per facilitare la programmazione, come ad ammettere l'errore fatto con PS3.
Per quanto riguarda i prezzi del Live non so, so solo che due mesi fa mi sono preso Max Payne 3 a 5€ ed Alan Wake più relative espansioni a poco più di 7.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> La quasi totalità dei giochi multipiatta gira meglio su Xbox.


Questa era verità assoluta fino al 2009, tipo.Poi gli sviluppatori sono riusciti a sfruttare al meglio anche la PS3 e le differenze dei giochi multipiattaforma si sono affievolite, adesso i VG sono sostanzialmente identici.
Per il gioco online è vero che non c'è competizione, zero dubbi.Xbox 360 stravince.
Chi dice il contrario è un pleistescionaro inside 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> PS Plus non ha nulla da invidiare ad Xbox Live
> Ed il Games with Gold è una grandissima c.a.g.a.t.a rispetto alla stessa offerta che fa il Plus, di gran lunga superiore. Ma proprio di molto, non di poco. Anzi non di molto, di moltissimo.
> E per quanto riguarda i giochi multipiatta ti posso anche dare ragione, ma quello non è un problema di console ... ma un problema di chi i giochi li fa.
> Altrimenti non mi spiegherei esclusive come The Last of Us, Uncharted, God of War etc etc, superiori a quelle Microsoft (le esclusive PS3 in generale sono migliori di quelle XBox, con una varietà di titoli molto più ampia).
> ...


Prendila come una battuta, eh.
Pleistascionario! 
Il gioco online è nettamente migliore sulla xbox360.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2013)

Devo ammettere che l'online su PS3 non è il massimo, sarà perchè gratuito. Ecco perchè sono parecchio perplesso nel fatto che anche Sony metta l'online a pagamento.


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Luglio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> 2,50 euro al mese costa il live, li vale tutti.



no se il gold lo acquisti online ti costa sui 35 euri ( per un anno )

dipende ovviamente da che sito lo si acquista...


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> no se il gold lo acquisti online ti costa sui 35 euri ( per un anno )
> 
> dipende ovviamente da che sito lo si acquista...



si io lo trovai a 30 euro, comunque poco cambia 2,90 €


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

Aspettate , stiamo perdendo il discorso principare. ricapitoliamo : 

Ok , l'online è 1000 volte meglio su Xbox che su Ps .... .

Io vorrei un attimo focalizzarmi sul discorso gioco... 

il gioco è una bomba su xbox e questa cosa mi ha sconvolto... è come se per anni avessi giocato alla BETA di fifa.. su xbox i giocatori sono molto piu fluidi.. riesce a giocare meglio è tutto molto piu tecnico... 

faccio un esempio... il controllo di palla.. su ps il 99% del controllo palla è perfetto ... xbox no , è stata la prima cosa che ho dovuto modificare nel mio gioco.. il controllo di palla a seguire ... chi gioca sempre mi capirà... il spostare il direzionale prima di prendere la palla.. con xbox se lo fai sbagli.. mentre in ps ti riesce sempre ... 

altro esempio... i dribbling su xbox sono una goduria UNICA.. precisissimi e puliti... quello che premi fa .. non ci sono i lag ( Anche offline ) ... non avete mai avuto la sensazione di non controllo del giocatore ??? a me capitava tantissimo.. non è che mentre stai facebndo uno scatto palla al piede potevi da un momento all altro interrompere tutto e bloccarti controllare la palla spostarla sull altro piede... con PS lo sapete benissimo sarebbe impossibile ... su xbox puoi....

sono veramente allibito.. dopo 5 giorni di utilizzo posso tranquillamente dire che FIFA 13 su PS è la beta " mal riuscita " del gioco su Xbox che diversamente è una fottuta bomba...


----------



## gabuz (15 Luglio 2013)

L'hai capito finalmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

No ma nonno non hai idea di come ci sia rimasto di m... Ma sono così tutti i giochi ??? Mi viene voglia di provare un assassin su xbox


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma nonno non hai idea di come ci sia rimasto di m... Ma sono così tutti i giochi ??? Mi viene voglia di provare un assassin su xbox



mi sembra che un assassin creed lo dovrebbero mettere ,a breve, sui giochi scaricabili gratuitamente con gold.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi sembra che un assassin creed lo dovrebbero mettere ,a breve, sui giochi scaricabili gratuitamente con gold.....



 ...fammi sapere che mi fiondo a scaricarlo... scusa per inciso io non so nulla...ma esiste un elenco dei giochi grati su gold ? io l'ho fatto da pochi giorni e onestamente non so nulla del mondo xbox ...


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ...fammi sapere che mi fiondo a scaricarlo... scusa per inciso io non so nulla...ma esiste un elenco dei giochi grati su gold ? io l'ho fatto da pochi giorni e onestamente non so nulla del mondo xbox ...


c' era tempo fa' un'elenco ( non ricordo su che sito ) in cui era indicato anche assassin creed 2 e Halo 3 . Comunque dovrebbero cambiare gioco verso meta' mese...se ho notizie piu' precise le posto subito nn ti preoccupare 

mi correggo Assassin creed II scaricabile da domani 16 Luglio....evvai


----------

